# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Ռումբ կառավարական շենքում

## Նախարար

Իմացել եք ....

Կառավարական թիվ 3 շենքի աշխատակիցներին էվակուացրել են ռումբի առկայության կասկածանքով:
Ամենա հետաքրքրիրն այն է, որ մարդիկ իջել ու շենքի տակ կանգնել են

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ոստիկանությունը ահազանգ է ստացել նամակի միջոցով, որ առողջապահպանության նախարարությունում ռումբ կա: Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ շենքում եղած մարդիկ են առաջարկել ԱԱԾ-ին, որ իրենք շենքից դուրս գան, թե չէ կմնային այնտեղ: Հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչ արդյունք տվեց ԱԱԾ-ի զննողական աշխատանքը, թե՞ նախապես զգացել են, որ սուտ ահազանգ է եղել  :Think:

----------


## Նախարար

ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցները` վարժեցրած շներով շուրջ մեկ ժամ կատարած տեղազննումից հետո հայտարարեցին, որ ստացված Առողջապահության նախարարությունում ռումբ չկա: Հիշեցնենք, որ այսօր ժամը 14:00-ի սահմաններում Կենտրոնի ոստիկանությունը ահազանգ էր ստացել, որ Կառավարության երրորդ մասնաշենքում` ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարության հարկում ռումբ է տեղակայված: Այդ մասին տեղեկացրել էին Առողջապահության նախարարությունից, որը ստացել էր դրա վերաբերյալ նամակ: 

Կառավարության երրորդ շենքում գտնվողներին դեպքի վայր ժամանած ԱԱԾ եւ ոստիկանության աշխատակիցները առաջարկել էին դուրս գալ բակ: Ահազանգի կեղծ լինելն այնքան էլ չէր զարմացրել նախարարության աշխատակիցներին, քանի որ նրանք ի սկզբանե նամակին լուրջ չէին վերաբերվել: 

՚Սա ոչ առաջին, ոչ էլ վերջին դեպքն է, նման ահազանգեր մենք շատ ենք ստացելՙ,- ասում էին նրանք: ԱԱԾ աշխատակիցները ՚Ա1+ՙ-ին հայտնեցին, որ իրենք տեղազննել են միայն Առողջապահության նախարարության տարածքը, այլ ոչ թե ամբողջ շենքը: Հավանաբար դա էր պատճառը, որ բակում գտնվող աշխատակիցները սկզբում չեն համարձակվում շենք մտնել: Նրանց մի մասը բավկանին երկար մնաց շենքի բակում: 


A1+

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Այսօր մոտ 2:30-ին Հայաստանի առողջապահության նախարարի առաջին տեղակալ Հայկ Դարբինյանին ընդհանուր բաժնից բերել էին նախարարին ուղղված մի նամակ, թե ամբողջ շենքն ականապատված է: Շենքից, որում գտնվում է Հայաստանի նախարարությունների մեծ մասը անմիջապես տարհանվել էին բոլոր մարդիկ: Մոտ երկու ժամ հետո պարզվեց, որ ահազանգը կեղծ է եղել: 

Շենքը զննել էին ոստիկանության, ազգային անվտանգության ծառայության եւ փրկարար ծառայության աշխատակիցները: 

Հայկ Դարբինյանը ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանի թղթակցին ասաց, որ գրության հեղինակը նշել է իր անուն-ազգանունը` Ակունց, բնակության վայրը: Փոխնախարարը փոխանցեց նաեւ, որ իրավապահներն արդեն հայտնաբերել ու ձերբակալել են գրության հեղինակին: 

Պետական պահպանության վարչության կարեւորագույն օբյեկտների պահպանության գնդի հրամանատար, ոստիկանության գնդապետ Արթուր Մինասյանը ավելի ուշ ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանին ասաց. - ՙՍտուգվել է, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է՚: 

ՙԵթե պայթուցիկ լիներ, հաստատ կգտնեինք՚, - վստահեցրեց նա: 

Հայկ Դարբինյանը ՙԱզատություն՚ ռադիոկայանին պատմեց, որ նամակագիրը առաջին անգամը չէ, որ նման գրություններ է ուղարկում. - ՙԵրեք նամակ բերեցին, երեքն էլ նույն ձեռագրով, նույն բովանդակությամբ, որ` մարդ եմ սպանել, գցել եմ Սեւան... Մի խոսքով, հիվանդ անձնավորություն է՚: 

Փոխնախարարի խոսքերով, ձերբակալված Ակունցը, հավանաբար, կուղարկվի հոգեբուժարան: 

Ազատություն

----------

